# 

## NOTO

JAk często zdarza się Wam ostrzyć łańcuch (na wyposażeniu 36 cm piły był łańcuch OREGON).
Wykorzystuję ją do przygotowania drewna kominkowego. 
Ostrzycie sami czy w jakiś serwisach ? Jakie są tego koszty.

I muszę przyznać że fajna zabawka z tego jest  :smile:

----------


## ila66

http://forum.muratordom.pl/pilarki-s...we,t144551.htm

----------


## braszyns

jak się stępi      cena pilnika w sklepie 10-30 zł trzy pociągnięcia pod odpowiednim kątem i jest ostry w Praktikerze można dostać ostrzałkę elektryczną do łańcucha ale z nią trzeba uważać bo można bardzo szybko ściąc cały łańcuch kosztujeon ok 100zł

----------


## dziubek25077

Ostrzenie w STIHL-u - 6 zł.
Pozdro !!!

----------


## pablitoo

> I muszę przyznać że fajna zabawka z tego jest


Z czego fajna zabawka ?? - z ostrzałki czy z pilarki ??

Ja sam nie ostrzę łańcucha / Husqvarna 42 / - jak się łańcuch stępi / albo jak go załatwię gwoździem w drewnie / to jadę do jakiegokolwiek seriwsu narzędzi ogrodowych i za ca 6 pln mi ostrzą .

----------


## diuk 30

TAK CZĘSTO MUSISZ OSTRZYĆ JAK CZĘSTO GO BĘDZIESZ TĘPIŁ.SPRÓBUJ SAM NAOSTRZYĆ NIE BĘDZIESZ ZALEŻNY OD SERWISU TO PROSTE JAK BUDOWA CEPA  :Lol:

----------


## Leszko

Jeżeli drzewo jest czyste(bez piasku) to można chwilę popracowac, jeżeli z piaskiem, to zanim zatankujesz następny zbiornik paliwa, to ze dwa trzy razy będziesz musiał przeostrzyć.
Dobrze naostrzona pilarka sama idzie w drzewo, a jeżeli przy cięciu schodzi na bok (idzie na skos) to znaczy że jest źle naostrzona.

----------


## ila66

> TAK CZĘSTO MUSISZ OSTRZYĆ JAK CZĘSTO GO BĘDZIESZ TĘPIŁ.SPRÓBUJ SAM NAOSTRZYĆ NIE BĘDZIESZ ZALEŻNY OD SERWISU TO PROSTE JAK BUDOWA CEPA


dokladnie tak , najlepiej sie nauczyc i uniezaleznic od tych niszczycieli lancuchow

----------


## Leszko

> Napisał diuk 30
> 
> TAK CZĘSTO MUSISZ OSTRZYĆ JAK CZĘSTO GO BĘDZIESZ TĘPIŁ.SPRÓBUJ SAM NAOSTRZYĆ NIE BĘDZIESZ ZALEŻNY OD SERWISU TO PROSTE JAK BUDOWA CEPA 
> 
> 
> dokladnie tak , najlepiej sie nauczyc i uniezaleznic od tych niszczycieli lancuchow


Wiadomo jeden łańcuch trzeba zniszczyć żeby się nauczyć ostrzenia, następne już pójdą lepiej

----------


## helixwroclaw2005

*NOTO* Polecam ostrzenie w firmie "Polmal" we Wrocławiu przy Krzywoustego 66 Ostrzenie łańcucha profesjonalne - 7zł  Będziesz to zapytaj o przyczyny szybkiego tępienia łańcucha. Fachowa pomoc od ręki.
Mam z tego sklepu piłę spalinową, kosiarkę spalinową, kilka siekier.
Posty przeczytane i pozostawię je bez komentarza.
Zobacz też:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/lancuch-d...ej,t125386.htm

----------


## NOTO

> *NOTO* Polecam ostrzenie w firmie "Polmal" we Wrocławiu przy Krzywoustego 66 Ostrzenie łańcucha profesjonalne - 7zł  Będziesz to zapytaj o przyczyny szybkiego tępienia łańcucha. Fachowa pomoc od ręki.
> Mam z tego sklepu piłę spalinową, kosiarkę spalinową, kilka siekier.
> Posty przeczytane i pozostawię je bez komentarza.
> Zobacz też:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/lancuch-d...ej,t125386.htm


Dzięki - to po drodze do pracy ....
Pilarkę mam elektryczną. Po raz kolejny jestem zadowolony z elektrycznego urządzenia - ciche i wystarczające - czerwony dąb tnie bez problemu.

----------

